# What do you bring to the table?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

In our seemingly endless search for "the" partner/mate/ SO, we all understand that we have to have, ourselves, something to offer. So. What do *you* bring to the bargaining table? What have *you* got to offer? What makes *you* so special that you'd be the light in another's eyes?

I'll go first, although I may think of more & add to my list later on:

1. I'm a good loser. I don't pout when I lose at Rummy or Spades.
2. I'm a fantastic cook, and I keep your belly full.
3. I'm energetic & enthusiastic. I pull in harness with you, helping you to attain your goals & complete your projects.
4. I offer kind words, empathy & a shoulder rub when you've had a difficult day or a disappointment.
5. I'm careful with my finances, and do not impinge on yours.
6. I participate in conversation, intelligently.
7. I am inventive and creative. Together, we find solutions to seemingly insurmountable problems.
8. I'm a good sport, and I know how to compromise - gracefully.
9. I'm not bad to look at, and I take care of myself. You are not embarrassed to be seen in public with me.
10. If you are mine, I am ver-r-r-ry affectionate. I know how to make you feel reall-ll-ll-ll-lly good, and I do so!
11. I have a strong work ethic. If something needs to be done, I, By Golly! find a way to GET IT DONE.

And that's just the tip of this particular iceberg.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Loyality

Laughter

Teamwork

Lots of sex, holding hands, dancing in the kitchen, under the moon, in the barn

Driving me to the emergency room, because I'm a clutz

you'll never have a dull moment...LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I usually bring an awesomely cooked meal to the table  LOL


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw the title and I make a absolute best green bean casserole !! ... and my egg salad is to die for ... but I don't think that is the real meaning of this thread, is it ??
It's a guy thing you know ..... not getting what you mean unless you club us over the head ...
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

2 tractors
2 fourwheelers
2 boats
1 kayak

:whistlin:


----------



## rs38bj (May 24, 2009)

56 acres with several building sites for a cabin, 11 sheep 5 dogs, 1 cat and lots of potential


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

nehimama said:


> In our seemingly endless search for "the" partner/mate/ SO, we all understand that we have to have, ourselves, something to offer. So. What do *you* bring to the bargaining table? What have *you* got to offer? What makes *you* so special that you'd be the light in another's eyes?
> 
> I'll go first, although I may think of more & add to my list later on:
> 
> ...


I"ll add lots of canoes, boats, fishing, and hunting gear.

Lots of interests including but not limited to water color painting, potttery, stain glass works, black smithing, astronomy. ( theres lots more but i don't want to brag)

Energy, did i mention i have lots of energy. 

Problem solving skills, if you seen my resume you would have lots of questions and realise i don't work for just money.

Im creative, reserved, im firm, im soft, im smart, im dumb, I laugh alot, i talk alot, im quiet often, im complex, im simple. ( i get points for so many commas in one sentence) LOL

I am by nature a helpful person, i am by nature n inquisitive person.

I cook so well you will trade favors for foods! LOLOLOL 

I have tools, did i mention i have lots of tools, my garage is actually larger than my house to hold my tools. 

I know how to use said ^^^ tools, i have built two homes, and remodeled several others. Did i mention i have tools?? 

I also have learned that i need to sell myself, as people are so busy this days that unless you can catch their attention big time you will not be noticed in the hustle of their day.

I don't have TV, but ill watch yours. 

I do not know any card games, except something called "go fish" , so if you teach me how to play cards you can reinvent the rules and i would not know it. Which means you could win every game until i figured out your scammy rules, (and you can bet i would figure them out) then i would beat you very , very often!!! HAHAHAHa

DISCLAIMER!!

I would am a good guy to have around, but i must warn you. If you have a wondering eye, cheat, or throw me under the bus so you can hang at the bars, you will find yourself without my company. 

I don't do bars, smokers, drug users, verbal abuse, physical abuse, (spanking is OK) LOL, thieves, or mean spirited people. 

Don't try to use me. I am a mule when i work, but i am not your mule to use like one.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, I cant compete with the list of material things so many of you have. I am starting over, other than household items in my storage sheds, it's me.

However, am very loyal, good listener, problem solver, hard worker, very domestic, I can be very imaginative and creative, and yes, a handful at times....My passions are embedded deep into my soul, would love to find a partner and best friend to share our passions and goals with. 

My family comes first and I have a dog and two goats.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

It sounds like you have a lot to offer a good guy. It's the simple things that matter, stuff can be bought and sold but the person you are is always worth so much more.

I'd pack up tools and haul grits anywhere my heart told me to go to be with the right one. Having less to move allows one to have more options till you get settled again.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you, Sir...


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Well ok, you asked for it.

Coming to you from the ground floor of the dog hair palace an invitation probably be to be repeated over and over...etc.
I have a place in the cold, which I love because I don't like mosquitoes, at the far end of a dusty road where no one ever shows up and the deer run the place. Come one , come all.
Mostly I care, about everything. Often too much but I'm learning to be philosophical about it. I have been burned as probably you have too but I will extend you everything I have or can reach to give you a good home and a happy life if you will do the same for me and we both agree that this country life is where it is.
I will go to the city only when I have no choice.
Ideally suited to canucks because you already understand the meaning of the word cold.
Kids are a bonus!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm a nice gentle man beyond retirement age who doesn't smoke, drink, gamble, or take the Lord's name in vane.
Lots of tools, building, and electrical experience, and renewable energy, and a roof in a snow-ie area.
I prefer simple living and have an enormous dislike for what is going on in this once great country....


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Intelligence, loyalty, 5 cats, a small house, devotion, a playful nature, attention to details, no credit cards, a good cook (I can give references), sarcastic wit, opinionated, willingness to listen, patience, not a neat freak or germaphobe, willingness to try new things, sense of adventure, medical training, southern charm, a love of physical touch from the man I love (not just sex, but any kind of touching) and a good heart.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I listen as much as I talk. No, really. I've always asked "Why?" That makes me somewhat of a skeptic which is _not_ the same as a cynic. I am, however, passionate in my beliefs and that means that some people see my disagreement as a negative. They don't know that I'm also just as passionate about my loyalties. 

My wry sense of humor gets me in trouble, but it probably makes more people feel good. A very smart lady once said, "...people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.â This is how I define my life. It's not easy and I'm not going to say I don't get depressed. Don't occasionally need someone to lean on. 

I'm far from perfect. I've made mistakes and I'll probably make more before I'm through. But I think I've learned how to avoid the big ones. This means that I probably don't fit the profile for a perfect mate that I've seen outlined here in the past. 

I cuss sometimes if I'm upset and I've been known to get "hall of fame" creative when I'm really upset. (Surprisingly, I cuss less than some people who I figured were more...cultured than me.) I like to drink occasionally, but ashamedly I'm a lightweight these days, so it's never very much. 

Poor choices and "Life Happens" have smacked me down so many times I'm tired of counting them. But here I am, getting up again. I guess that either makes me stupid or stubborn. But if I'm stubborn it would follow that I'm no quitter and I'm loyal to those I love. Kinda like a big, ugly puppy.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I was being sarcastic listing material things.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

A smile


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not going to post any points here, knowing that the next thread will just be knocking all of us singles participating for being egomaniacs.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

viggie said:


> I'm not going to post any points here, knowing that the next thread will just be knocking all of us singles participating for being egomaniacs.


Saturday sarcasm anyone?
C'mon! You can't fool me. I know you don't give a rat's rear about that.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Saturday sarcasm anyone?
> C'mon! You can't fool me. I know you don't give a rat's rear about that.


Well, I actually can offer a rats rear. I saw one scamper into the compost bin this morning.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Other important stuff has occurred to me. 
No smoke, no drugs, occasional drink, usually wine. I've never struck a woman or a child.
I am where I am because from here I can just keep on keepin on no matter how stupid it gets down south and it's already way too stupid for any thinking person.
Long term plan is to build Birch furniture. I love the idea that somebody could be using something I built 300 years after I'm gone.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

rs38bj said:


> 56 acres with several building sites for a cabin, 11 sheep 5 dogs, 1 cat and lots of potential


I have sheep, Baa Ram Ewe


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am screwed, I dont fit in anybodys wants, I have a sick sense of humor, I am sweet and sour and on top of that I am 5'7 so I am too tall, I have long hair and I dont plan on cutting it, I dont wear make-up, I work too much, I have goals and working on them everyday, my sheep and dogs eat better than I do, I like being at home and sitting on the porch watching fireflys, I am too independent, and I cry when my feelings get hurt. I dont drink......except when I have company or its really hot outside and a ice cold beer just hits the spot. I also can cuss like a sailor if Im PO'ed...Oh and I SMOKE, I never smoke indoors and I never have it feels ackward and I am constantly washing my hands and brushing my teeth, ask CB...LOL I am also sucessful in whatever I put my mind, But I think being so strong has cursed me...LOL But gosh darn it I like myself! And thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a lot of "stuff"... If it can be made from wood, or steel, I can probably make it. At least the not so complex items, requiring measurements down to 1000's. I may not be book smart, with Master's Phd. degree's, but I'm pretty street smart, if there is such a thing around the farm. Just pretty handy at fixing anything I have, and fixing it right. And as mentioned above, tools to do it with. One NEVER has enough tool's, LOL...

I am loyal to someone I'm seeing. No BS, I tell it like it is. I'm very affectionate, but maybe not as much as some in public. But in at least semi-private/private surroundings, VERY affectionate. Just somewhat shy I guess... Maybe old school..??

I tend to live within my means. When I go "shopping", I know what I want, get it, and get out. I still shudder from thought's of going to the newly opened mall back in the late 60's "shopping" with Mom & Sis.. We'd walk from one end to the other, hitting every place that had the particular item they were looking for, and 99% of the time, getting it at the first place we stopped, 4 hours before.. I'm "shopping" scarred for life... 

I like to go places and do things. Many hobbies, and interests. 

I take at face value what someone tells me. If there is something you want, or need help at... Say so... I love to help when I can, but don't want to be the type to push myself into what you are doing. I'm not good at "not even close hints". I admit, I totally fail at this... Tell me your wants, and/or needs, and I will do my best to do it, get it, whatever... My psychic ability sucks, when it comes to that.

According to the last woman I dated, I totally missed "womens psychy 101" completely. And just because she said she didn't need help, or I needed to come over until later that day, like we planned earlier, wasn't really what she meant. At least that's what I was told, when I called her at the exact time I was supposed to, and make plans for that afternoon/evening. And if you rant and rave in my ear, telling me the exact opposite of what you said 5 hours earlier, you will more then likely find yourself setting at home alone that evening, and the rest of the weekend, just like she did... Did I mention I don't take much BS either...?? I've got more important things to do, than play mind games.

I love to grow, and harvest things. Mostly veggies, and forage for the horses. I love to experiment with making things grow better naturally. Anything to get it from seed, into the canning jar, freezer container, easier, or better, I'll try it.

My faults..?? I do smoke... I don't like someone telling me I don't need something, when they don't have a clue as to what I will be doing with it. I'm pretty independant, and pretty much do what I want, when I want, and can appreciate someone who does the same.

Guess I'd better quit for now...


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fowler said:


> I am screwed, I dont fit in anybodys wants, I have a sick sense of humor, I am sweet and sour and on top of that I am 5'7 so I am too tall, I have long hair and I dont plan on cutting it, I dont wear make-up, I work too much, I have goals and working on them everyday, my sheep and dogs eat better than I do, I like being at home and sitting on the porch watching fireflys, I am too independent, and I cry when my feelings get hurt. I dont drink......except when I have company or its really hot outside and a ice cold beer just hits the spot. I also can cuss like a sailor if Im PO'ed...Oh and I SMOKE, I never smoke indoors and I never have it feels ackward and I am constantly washing my hands and brushing my teeth, ask CB...LOL I am also sucessful in whatever I put my mind, But I think being so strong has cursed me...LOL But gosh darn it I like myself! And thats all I got to say about that.


You're perfect..!! Just too durn far away..!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

anybody looking for a stray dog??...lol....cuckleburs and all.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

A "Stray" belongs to someone,,,ya old dog....hehe......


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Does having the ability to make things from worn out horseshoes a worthwhile attribute..?? :cowboy:

Some people seem to think I have waayy too much time on my hands...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Love the smiling horseshoe sun


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ54 said:


> You're perfect..!! Just too durn far away..!!


Awwww he likes me!!!! Hang around you may change your mind....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You do have away with your hands sir, I love the sun!! Very EWEnique!!

I made a horseshoe coat rack, but that was easy.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> anybody looking for a stray dog??...lol....cuckleburs and all.


What? You run out of dum dum's???


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

"You do have away with your hands sir"... So I've been told...


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

>GASP..!!< Horses a negative thing..?? Maybe in your world... Not mine..!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

farmgal said:


> Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha



ahhh....i bet you get 12 demerits for sayin that.....lol.....its to realistic ya know.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha


I have none of the above. But I also dont have giant boobies, but there perky!!!....LOL


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fowler said:


> You do have away with your hands sir, I love the sun!! Very EWEnique!!
> 
> I made a horseshoe coat rack, but that was easy.


I like your eye on things... Most people would have probably cut that log up for firewood... Like me & my rusty bucket of horseshoes, I think we both have the "ability" to see what it really is, or can be, and the beauty that lies beneath.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

farmgal said:


> Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha



i aint about to tell anyone about winning the power ball 3 years ago...can you imagine the problems i would have?...no sir reeee...its a secret.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Did I mention I like perky..!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I like the horseshoe Christmas tree!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the letter P is for perky perfection....or is it perfect perky...lol...oh never mind.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

DJ54 said:


> >GASP..!!< Horses a negative thing..?? Maybe in your world... Not mine..!!


this could be said for the children too...Im just being silly


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

farmgal said:


> Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha


Everybody's a critic, sheesh! Go to your room young lady. And No Stereo!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> What? You run out of dum dum's???


blowpops from here on out...i learn fast...lol


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

elkhound said:


> blowpops from here on out...i learn fast...lol


I dont know Elk, gum could get you in trouble...eep:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

farmgal said:


> I dont know Elk, gum could get you in trouble...eep:



sheep shear or a blow torch fixes chewin gum problems.....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ54 said:


> I like your eye on things... Most people would have probably cut that log up for firewood... Like me & my rusty bucket of horseshoes, I think we both have the "ability" to see what it really is, or can be, and the beauty that lies beneath.


 
Awwwww.....why did this comment melt my heart, and want to show you a pic of my shed that I used cedar trees from my yard to make it look coooool......LOL


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> i aint about to tell anyone about winning the power ball 3 years ago...can you imagine the problems i would have?...no sir reeee...its a secret.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who hit the PB...now if I'd have just hit the other 5 numbers to go with it...:heh:


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

elkhound said:


> sheep shear or a blow torch fixes chewin gum problems.....lol


Peanut butter is supposed to get gum out of hair.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

DJ54 said:


> Does having the ability to make things from worn out horseshoes a worthwhile attribute..?? :cowboy:
> 
> Some people seem to think I have waayy too much time on my hands...


Do you sell your stuff? I have a niece that would flip over the horseshoe sun.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just asked DH and he said the best aspect about me is that I am politically conservative. He is so romantic....not!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am pretty simple, I come with a willingness to learn.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fowler said:


> Awwwww.....why did this comment melt my heart, and want to show you a pic of my shed that I used cedar trees from my yard to make it look coooool......LOL


Aww..., thanks.. I manage every now and then to say something, and it comes out right. Maybe because I'm typing, and can back up and delete if it doesn't sound right..??

I like the posts..!! I REALLY like the one on the left along the wall. Now something like that one, and one to match, along with two shorter ones to me, would make an awesome rustic poster bed..!!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

catspjamas said:


> Do you sell your stuff? I have a niece that would flip over the horseshoe sun.


I made some "Welcome" signs out of some shoes, and sold a couple. The rest I gave away for Christmas presents, donated for various fundraiser auctions for horse clubs, etc.

I made one of the sunbursts for the last GF. Also made one to auction off at a ride our chapter held to raise funds for the clubs treasury. It takes two, 8-10 hr. days to make one, of course theres more than several coffee and smoke breaks, LOL... There's a fellow in California that was making them and selling them on the net. Was asking $400.00 a pop for them. I saw the pic, and just had to make one, to see what was involved. There is a lot of labor involved in making one. Each shoe is heated in a forge, then hammered out to it's own unique shape. Actually the biggest pain is cleaning the shoes, before even starting.

And forgot to mention I had to build the forge before making it, LOL...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nehimama said:


> In our seemingly endless search for "the" partner/mate/ SO, we all understand that we have to have, ourselves, something to offer. So. What do *you* bring to the bargaining table? What have *you* got to offer? What makes *you* so special that you'd be the light in another's eyes?


Honesty, to a fault sometimes.
Loyalty
100%, I am an "all in" kinda gal.
Cook? Oh yeah.
Clean? You bet.
Clutter? Hate it.
Brick-a-brack, no room.

Home to me is a place where folks long to be....when they walk thru that back door, they are 'safe' from the world, and in a wonderful warm and loving place. Delicious smells coming from the kitchen, and the 'chef' gives a genuine welcome home.
A place where strangers feel so relaxed, they melt into the couch for a cat nap!

Strong willed, but will listen and even compromise to good reason.
Respectful.
Work ethic, second to none.
Empathetic
I've got 'horsepower' and I am not afraid to use it.....but also know when to shut my face and smile.

I am a Believer


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am quick to laugh at myself.

I can be very strong willed and stubborn. That has been both a blessing and a curse.

I am quick to anger at injustice and will come to the aide of the underdog in a nanosecond.. I have even done this with strangers but lived to tell the tale.

I don't drink but don't care if you do.

I am on and off with smoking. ( in fact yesterday I took off my patch to have one :smack ) I HATE that I smoke and hope to win the battle.)

I will apologize when I am wrong but sometimes it takes me awhile to see it. I like to think I know what is best for others, (yeah I know it is such a prideful trait) when truth be told I don't even know what I'm doing with my own life! Good grief! ( those are the times when I laugh at myself.. )

I am frugal. I rarely pay full price for anything. I am debt free.

I have common sense and am practical.

I enjoy being a woman and playing dress up but I don't take it all that seriously. Mostly comfortable in jeans.

I am a one man woman.

I believe in God, I don't follow any religion. but I make every effort to be the type of woman that would do him proud.

I will support you in your efforts, comfort you in your struggles, laugh at your jokes, tell ya when I think something isn't working, I will cheerfully labor along side of you to the best of my ability, not afraid of getting dirty, I will get along with your family, never embarrass you in public and curl your toes at night.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

farmgal said:


> Every ones mentioning the positives. What about the negative things you would bring to the table, like mortgages, student loan debt, 9 children, 10 horses, a violent x-husband...hahaha


1. I am intolerant, and will NOT accept the following;

Lying, deception, manipulation.
Thief
Porn, in any degree
Alcoholism, or drugs (recreational, or addiction)
Fake, Facades, Two-faced-ed-ness. Say what you mean, mean what you say.
Cheap and obnoxious.
Passive aggressive behavior

2. I smoke and say potty words.

3. I have 3 kids, and they are why I exist. They are the breath in my lungs.

4. I have 2 JRT's and they are AWESEOME!!

5. I don't got no college degree, and quite frankly, I don't want one. I love serving and bartending. I absolutely love the hospitality industry!

6. I have some debt, but it's slowly going away.

7. I love the Lord with all my heart, soul, strength and mind, but I don't like church.

8. I am OCD....I like things to be straight and in order, but it does not control me....I cannot do clutter or sloppiness. 

9. I don't won't eat food from a box, can, freezer section.

10. I don't like jewelry, flowers, newer cars (they are computers) or 'gifts' on holiday's (valentines, mothers, b-day, christmas_)

ETA:
11. I am headstrong. If I am right, then I am right, and I will NOT back down.

12. Do not try to play the 'well you said' game. I have a memory that would make an elephant blush, and I can recall conversations, verbatim.
Trying to play the "turn it around" or "flip the script" game will me.....will earn you the horns.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ54 said:


> You're perfect..!! Just too durn far away..!!


"The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt with the heart." _- Helen Keller_


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like your post Roadless, especially the curl your toes part :icecream:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can imagine what would happen if you mentioned you won the powerball. my friends brother won the lottery . around 10 million or so. he was almost 80 . the women were after him in droves. about the same age. he never lasted 6 months. all that stress I guess. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ54 said:


> Aww..., thanks.. I manage every now and then to say something, and it comes out right. Maybe because I'm typing, and can back up and delete if it doesn't sound right..??
> 
> I like the posts..!! I REALLY like the one on the left along the wall. Now something like that one, and one to match, along with two shorter ones to me, would make an awesome rustic poster bed..!!


That's a bodock post, its a very hard wood and almost never rots, it also grows horse apples, fun to throw and hurts like heck when you're tagged with one....LOL!!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fowler said:


> That's a bodock post, its a very hard wood and almost never rots, it also grows horse apples, fun to throw and hurts like heck when you're tagged with one....LOL!!


That sounds like the Osage Orange we have in our area. great for fence posts as it's pretty resistant to rot, but you better get a fence staple in it while it's green. Awesome firewood, it practically burns like coal.

The bad part, it's pretty thorny..


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I really like your post Roadless, especially the curl your toes part :icecream:[/quote.
> 
> um nevermind


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

nehimama said:


> In our seemingly endless search for "the" partner/mate/ SO, we all understand that we have to have, ourselves, something to offer. So. What do *you* bring to the bargaining table? What have *you* got to offer? What makes *you* so special that you'd be the light in another's eyes?
> 
> I'll go first, although I may think of more & add to my list later on:
> 
> ...


I am getting the unders that you can't fart through. They were on fox and friends this morning. Just my little contribution to a relationship.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

davel745 said:


> I am getting the unders that you can't fart through. They were on fox and friends this morning. Just my little contribution to a relationship.


Wow! :dance: Would you let me wear them sometimes!?!?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm surprised to see how many people smoke. I wouldn't have thought it was like that. I don't know why. But I'll tell ya, it makes me feel better knowing that it's not just me struggling with it. 

I quit about a year ago. Was doing real good too...for around 6 mos. Then my youngest son decided I didn't have enough gray hair and ran away. Teenagers! AAarrgh! It's OK now. He came home after a couple of days and all is right up on Turtle Ridge, once again. Except that Dad couldn't sit still for the worry back then and started up smoking again. I've been fighting and trying to resist the habit now for 2mos and I can now count my tobacco free time in days instead of hours. (No smilie for crossed fingers, is there?) The good news is that the habit must not have had time to become deeply re-entrenched. So, there's light at the end of the tunnel. I smoked for approx. 40 years, so if I can quit, there's a chance for anybody.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> I'm surprised to see how many people smoke. I wouldn't have thought it was like that. I don't know why. But I'll tell ya, it makes me feel better knowing that it's not just me struggling with it.
> 
> I quit about a year ago. Was doing real good too...for around 6 mos. Then my youngest son decided I didn't have enough gray hair and ran away. Teenagers! AAarrgh! It's OK now. He came home after a couple of days and all is right up on Turtle Ridge, once again. Except that Dad couldn't sit still for the worry back then and started up smoking again. I've been fighting and trying to resist the habit now for 2mos and I can now count my tobacco free time in days instead of hours. (No smilie for crossed fingers, is there?) The good news is that the habit must not have had time to become deeply re-entrenched. So, there's light at the end of the tunnel. I smoked for approx. 40 years, so if I can quit, there's a chance for anybody.


I don't want to quit.....not right now.
It is my one, selfish pleasure....

I don't drink, do drugs, eat artificial sweeteners/colors/additives.
I don't smoke in the house, or around the kids. 
I am not a heavy smoker, and a lot of folks who claim they can smell it a mile away, had no idea I smoke.....
When I am with non smokers....I don't smoke.

I have quit a zillion times....sometimes for YEARS at a time....but it's that "one stress moment" that sends me back to my 'treats'.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My doc, last time she asked me, "When are you going to quit smoking?" let loose a belly laugh when I replied, "Look, I quit cussin', I quit drinkin', and I quit cruisin' the bars for strange men to go home with; smoking is the only pleasure I have left!"


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ain't that the truth Laura! Last year I said I wasn't even going to count it as a true "quit" until a year. I have to make myself stay busy to keep my mind off of them. With coffee, driving anywhere, after dinner... There are a lot of times when I'm really jones-in' for a smoke.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Wow! :dance: Would you let me wear them sometimes!?!?


of course I believe in shareing


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Boobs. I have boobs attached to a small athletic frame, but I don't let them get in the way of teamwork. Good health with the knowledge of how to maintain this precious gift. 

My priorities are God, family and community. I've always strived to be Proverb 31 woman. I don't enable bad behavior or get the sucked into drama.

Frugal, Death Before Retail shopper. I can pinch a penny tight enough to make Lincoln cry. I've been to a mall 3 times in the last 15 years. The last time was for indoor exercise before a long drive home. 

I clean up well. I can go from slogging with hogs to the executive table at the banquet without worrying what's under my fingernails or what's going to pop out of my mouth. I like to dress well and make my man look good among his peers.

I cook from scratch and I'm good at it. I use local organic whole foods as much as possible. I don't have an issue with killing and eating what I raise. I am known for my Prairie Berries and the wonderful things I make with them. I also have 2 pressure canners and a 32 quart water bath kettle and I know how to use them.

I ain't skeered of the dark or the noises heard in the dark. 

Baggage. An underwater mortgage on an unsellable small rundown farm we call home. I don't consider my DD baggage, but some men do. I don't trust or bond easily and have low tolerance for bs.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I don't want to quit.....not right now.
> It is my one, selfish pleasure....
> 
> I don't drink, do drugs, eat artificial sweeteners/colors/additives.
> ...


I'm one of the dreaded dippers, and have been for most of my life. I really enjoy the hell out of it too!!!

I've quit quite a few times for a few months at a time, but it always has called me back.

Those people who do it easy and quit only once, have no fortitude!

At about twelve years of age all my mentors chewed Copenhagen, and I wanted to be just as much a cowboy as them. Took me a while, but I finally learned to like the stuff...after losing quite a few meals to it. Remember the word FORTITUDE! lmao!

Still have all my teeth and gums, and they're in good shape. I figure since it's an all natural product, it's gotta be good for you...chock full of vitamins and such?

One of these days (I keep telling myself) I'll chuck the can and never look back. That day hasn't happened yet?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Back to the question. *What do you bring to the table?*

Very little...but all of me...my faults as well as my attributes. And like many I'm afraid to show everything I may bring or give, unless I feel that a relationship is worthy? I also realize I'll never find a worthy one, unless *I* seek it.

I know I like myself and where/what lifes directions has taken me, or changed me. I figure I'm a lucky man in many ways!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

does that in post 72 mean what I think it means LJ. it's a good thing all I've had to eat today is a couple whiskey balls. I have such a weak stomach when it comes to stuff like this. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I bring meatloaf and a warm smile to the table.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> does that in post 72 mean what I think it means LJ. it's a good thing all I've had to eat today is a couple whiskey balls. I have such a weak stomach when it comes to stuff like this. ~Georgia.


 I'm not sure what you think it means, Georgia? Especially without you saying it, but it probably does? I upchucked several good meals trying to hang with the "older than me" crowd.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Quit smoking over a month ago, still dip Copenhagen, but I brush my teeth a lot. Never had a cavity my whole life until a couple of years ago, the Dentist said something got stuck between my wisdom tooth and my back molar, rotted them both, but my other teeth are still great.

But I already found my ever lasting love, so, I guess what I had to bring to the table was enough for her, that's all that matters.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My boobs tend to get jealous if teamwork is not shared equally......LOL!!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

there was a song "do you like boobs a lot" it was a cute song.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i aint about to tell anyone about winning the power ball 3 years ago...can you imagine the problems i would have?...no sir reeee...its a secret.


If I won the lotto, i would go to job interviews in a mermaid outfit and ask if water sprinklers were allowed to keep me moist...LOL, I love Will Ferrel...I want to marry him....LOL!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt smoked in 30yrs. Havnt drank rough in 40yrs nearly. I was at the doc the plasma place had last week getting a physical. I had already filled out their 5 page questionnaire. So she was looking it over and said, (Well, I see that you don't take any drugs, and that you don't drink, and that you don't smoke, I said and I don't chase mild women.) She laughed at that.

HOW COME udders can talk about boobs without catching hail, and I cant lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"HOW COME udders can talk about boobs without catching hail, and I cant lol"

It's the 14-yr-old, Jr. High WAY you do, Bill!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

o ok. Well, in what perspective can I talk about them?
What if I only want to talk about one of them. Will I catch hail cause im being selective?
Am I supposed to talk about them in a way that is uplifting? lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> o ok. Well, in what perspective can I talk about them?
> What if I only want to talk about one of them. Will I catch hail cause im being selective?
> Am I supposed to talk about them in a way that is uplifting? lol


:hysterical:ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Boobs...2 of my favorite things


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You just CAN'T go wrong if you go for uplifting!

Mon


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> o ok. Well, in what perspective can I talk about them?...lol


How about a snack food?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> How about a snack food?


BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!! That just sent me into a gigglin' fit!

No! Wait! It was *really* a screechin' guffawin' belly-laughin' fit!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theys 2 of my breast friends. LTNS lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm fantasizing about a threeway with Laura and FBB right now...

cough, uhhhh, k...

I am the cow that finds the weak spot in the fence and pushes through eventually. To freeeeeeeeedom! Udder a-swingin this way n that!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, that's quite a visual there, wyld!! And no, umm, of-fence <cough>... I always hated a fence-crawler!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I could soooo get banned right now.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just sayin, can't fence me in. doesn't mean I won't be loyal. it's not so much getting away from something, but getting TO something. I am a wild thing...I'm not for most anybody. but for the ones that understand wildness, well, grab a handful of mane cuz that's all yer getting!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wyld.. I want to clarify, I didn't mean I hate YOU as a fence-crawler, not at all! Just fence-crawling cows in general. They make life miserable! Sorry if I gave a wrong impression.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh no, not at all! I understand your misery, ha! but...in the life of an animal bred to make a hunk of yummy beef, isn't it nice to think that nature throws in resistance? revolution? rebellion? it's a dominant gene..useful for survival...hmmmmmmmm

(hey, wanna hot buttered rum???!!!!)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A great offer, sweetie... I'm on scotch tonight.  Thank you, all the same!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had never heard of hot buttered rum. I had to look up the recipe. I will try it. I do think i'll like it . seems like it can be bought in pks. but I read the reviews and looks like it is better to make from scratch ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyColeman (Nov 25, 2013)

I met a lady last week that is about 6'1" w/o shoes. She seemed pleased to talk with me just because she didn't have to look down at me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What do I bring to the table? Breakfasts and dinner two to five times a week as she is still full time in the rat race I scratched out of and having my own house to steer clear of her way when she wants me to or if in the same house I would be ignoring her while doing some of my own work at my own pace.

Other than that all I offer her is what she desires, same as she offers me.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What do I bring to the table . .??
Most times a hungry tum-tum . . .


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> (hey, wanna hot buttered rum???!!!!)


I had to look that up, and it sounds delicious! Might coerce the 'rents to try that if they build a fire. Thanks wyld!

~ST


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

fireball works in place of rum too 
cheers y'all!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> fireball works in place of rum too
> cheers y'all!


Fireball is the bomb!!!!!! Use it vary carefully.


----------

